# Relocating



## mexigirl46 (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I'm wanting to relocate to Canada. It's easy to look on line but I have 2 kids and would really love any and all in put any of you would like to give me. I have 2 boys. My oldest will be 20 and my youngest will be 16 this Spring. I have heard Vancouver is the best place to be. I'm looking for a safe place where housing is affordable. I have read so much information I'm on overload, but am so excited to finally be starting this journey, I am looking forward to this so your information is helpful beyond words. I am currently in Collegs so if there's anyone who can give ino that would also be great. Looking forward to hearing form you.


----------



## CanadianGal (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi. First of all good luck(college)!
BC is super expensive especially anywhere within a long commuting distance into Vancouver. It rains ALOT. People don't always like all the grey wet days. Interior is better. Maybe Victoria on Vancouver Island.
It depends what you want. Canada has other wonderful places. Not all of it has heavy winters. Yes there is snow, but also more bright sunny days. Snow amounts can vary within an hours driving time and so the perception of winter can be very different from say, Niagara Falls and Kitchener Ontario. Or Toronto and an hour or 2 north. Lots of varying beauty.


----------

